# new here, an idea i have



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aodshocky said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here and I came because I had this idea kicking around for a few years. I have this old sears custom 7 garden tractor that I use only for snow plowing. I want to convert it over to electric. I have a few reasons but the main two are to do it and to be able to run the tractor any time of the day without annoying the neighbors.
> I know I will need some kind of motor, but how strong of a motor I am not sure of. Do I need a controller? I was planning on keeping the rear end on the tractor as it has 3 forward and 1 reverse(x2 hi/low) speeds. Will the cold affect battery life and if so is there a cold weather battery to look for?
> Im sure I will come up with more questions as I go through this planning process.
> Thank you for your time and help.


Welcome to the forum. EV garden tractors are cool. I converted my eTractor like 20 years ago and been using it since. Search (on this forum) for eTractor or tractor and find it and other examples. 

As for the electric systems, 36 or 48 Volt work well. It is safe and parts are available. Maybe look at electric golf cart to get idea of system and good size for components to use. You won't need as large of a battery. And yes, cold does lower battery performance, but they can still work for you.

I think you should use a controller. Worth it in the long run. And safer too.

Regards,

major


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok I'll do a search. As I get new questions I'll post them. Thank you.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

where i work we have a larger 5 color industrial printing screen that is being scrapped. it is loaded up with all kinds of motors. i am thinking of trying to get one for my project if they are compatable. i am not sure if it has any dc motors but I will check it out tomorrow.
I have been checkign my local craigslist and ebay and unfortionatly i am in no way finacial able to buy some of the motors I am finding. if i can not find something affordable i will have to put this project on hold until i can find something.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

What I am going to work with. Sorry if the pics are large.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

I am now unsure if I will have room for three or four batteries. I will have to get the tape measure out and do some more measuring. I figure the motor will go were the ICE is but further back. The electronics I will try to fit where the gas tank is. That just leaves batteries.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome. I recommend 2 batteries behind the seat over the rear wheels (traction) and 2 side by side in front of the motor to stabilise the plough. Should be good fun.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Would this be usable on the tractor project?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aodshocky said:


> Would this be usable on the tractor project?


One hp rated is more than you'd need for the propulsion of the small tractor at low speed (<10mph) if you aren't draggin' a load or running a mower deck. But 180V is unsuitable IMO. Too many cells to manage and controller and charger are uncommon/expensive. Not to mention, 180V smarts when you touch it  Stick to 50V or below.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes was worried the voltage would suck. The pdf on the motor says it can run on lower voltages but not for continuos. It also does not say for how long to run it. 
I have a pile of motors to go through but most are ac and large(9+ Dia).

Would 1hp work for snow plowing or should I aim larger?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aodshocky said:


> Would 1hp work for snow plowing or should I aim larger?


Depends on the motor and on how you plow, but answer is probably. Did you search and find my eTractor? Its motor was from real old floor sweeper and rated at 1/4hp. About 6" diameter, maybe 35 pounds. I don't have a blade, but think it'd push snow. It's too small for my drive. Hell, Chevy 1/2 ton 4WD can't hardly do it this winter


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

brownryan said:


> read your idea that's great but it's not easy to do . can you make another plan just want to modify your idea.


 please explain why it would not be easy to do?


----------

